# stock speakers



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

i know there was somethin bout this a little while ago but i dont know how to take out my rear speakers....can anyone help me?...i would rather if i didnt have to take out the whole shelf


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Bluebird SSS said:


> i know there was somethin bout this a little while ago but i dont know how to take out my rear speakers....can anyone help me?...i would rather if i didnt have to take out the whole shelf



you have to take out your backseat and rear deck. very simple if you need more in depth directions just say so.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> you have to take out your backseat and rear deck. very simple if you need more in depth directions just say so.


yeah thanks i did it yesterday an put in new 6x9s i couldnt take the seats out only pull the top part back far enough to take out the shelf.....how do u take ou the seats?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

theres 2 bolts on the front of the bottom part of the back seat. take those out. take the bottom part of the back seat out. then theres 1 screw on each side near the doors. take those out. then flip down the arm rest and remove the unhook the little flap of fabric that hides the bottom part of the pass through. i think theres 2 scews there too. take them out and then lift straight up on the back part of the back seats. it should slide right out.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> theres 2 bolts on the front of the bottom part of the back seat. take those out. take the bottom part of the back seat out. then theres 1 screw on each side near the doors. take those out. then flip down the arm rest and remove the unhook the little flap of fabric that hides the bottom part of the pass through. i think theres 2 scews there too. take them out and then lift straight up on the back part of the back seats. it should slide right out.


 :thumbup:
correct


----------

